# [SOLVED] ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

well, I made a post earlier about overheating here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/solved-acer-aspire-5738g-overheating-tried-voltages-517112.html

to solve this issue I cleaned out dust inside the laptop, used a flat surface (the box it came in) and updated the BIOS.

it worked perfectly, no overheating, but now after rebooting a few times it won't boot anymore, not the first time it failed, but 3 or 4 times it decided to not boot now I can't even get it into safe mode, and whenever I try a repair it gives me this blue screen error code (pretty sure it gives the same code when it fails to boot but it just flashes so fast I cant see it)

blah blah blue screen generic stuff STOP 0x00000000
blah blah blue screen generic stuff Error (0xc0000001 0x001003a8)

is there anyway to get the BIOS from 1.28 (the new update) back to 1.25 without reinstalling windows entirely? even if I did put in a windows disk I don't think it would boot into the disk, it dies far to quickly, when loading safe mode it freezes for a second or two then a blue screen flashes for a fraction of a second then dies while saying its loading BLAHBLAH/DRIVERS/something thats 2 lines lower than DRIVERS/disc.something 

any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if you don't know the brand run the hatachi one


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll give it a shot

Update~ the OGT one isn't bootable and the one that is uses a 3.5" floppy!?!?!?!? I don't have a slot for that on any of my computers

another update, I tried to reinstall windows but that doesnt work, I get this blue screen the installer says "starting Windows" at the very beginning:

STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF78D2524, 0xc0000034, 0x000000000, 0x00000000)

how in the hell am I supposed to get this thing to work again? I can't remove the HDD and I would prefer to not reformat at all, I just need to flash the BIOS back to 1.25 from 1.28, that's my problem.

another update, managed to boot into a USB drive with DOS on it and flash the BIOS back to 1.25 but the problem still persists, I'm going to look for DOS windows installs, will report back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

the 7b error is usually the hard drive

put the hd diagnostic on the usb stick and boot from it


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

"Disk error press any key to restart"
over and over, I'm sure that I'm doing something wrong but your instructions aren't to detailed, i tried with all 3 of the downloads available for the "hd diagnostic" for Hitachi and it won't work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

sounds like the disk has gone try slaving it to another computer


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

yeah, put it on another PC, formatted it and tried to install windows, its dead, going to get a new hard drive, thanks for the help.

wait, I got it to install, but now it wants "winload.exe" ill see what i can do, maybe i can get it to work...


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G BIOS/Windows 7 problem*

oh well, never mind going to look for new drives


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, just an update, installed the new hard drive, fresh win7 and its running fine, the overheating problems popped back up so I'm going to lower the voltages again, it was did some diag stuff and it was just a dead hard drive, not BIOS or voltage problems etc..etc.. thanks for all the help!


----------

